# smith and wesson O/U



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Has anyone seen or shot a smith and wesson over and under? Looks like a sharp gun in pictures, and they are a good gun maker. Jim


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Read a couple reviews that had good things to say about the gun. Looks pretty nice in the pictures also.


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

It is my understanding that these shotguns are made in Turkey and there have been some quality issues (not safety)in the past. I would recommend looking these over very closely before buying and do your homework carefully.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

If that gun is a 2 grand or so gun,, check out these extreamly well made High quality SxS and over under guns that are CUSTOM made for you with YOUR dimensionsin in Turkey!

They are just beautifuly well made guns!'

http://www.dhshotguns.com/

Gooser


----------

